# Canning problem, Kinked Lids? Bad? Pictures included



## DENALI

I canned a load of peaches and i have never seen this happend. The lids bulged badly and "kinked" while in the canner. What did i do wrong? They are out and cooling now and they seem to be sealing fine but still with a "kink" in the lid. Do i chance them and store them or eat them now?


----------



## CarolT

Never seen it either, but I wouldn't trust those lids. I'd reprocess or eat immediately and I'd also go back where I got the lids from and get my money back. Those lids aren't right!


----------



## marytx

I've never seen it, either. Personally, I'd dump them into freezer bags and freeze them.

Are those Kerrs?


----------



## DENALI

Here are some pictures after they have cooled some. They all seem to have sealed but the buckles are still there.


----------



## marytx

I still don't like it. Is there a number on the box for calling the manufacturer? I believe that I would. They need to know this is happening.


----------



## DENALI

mary said:


> I've never seen it, either. Personally, I'd dump them into freezer bags and freeze them.
> 
> Are those Kerrs?


Yes they are from a new case of Kerr jars


----------



## marytx

Makes me think twice about buying those Kerrs that are on sale. A lot of work goes into canning for them to be selling inferior lids!


----------



## strawberrygirl

I have never seen or heard of anything like that. I would call the manufacturer. Let them know exacty what happened.

I agree with you mary,tx. I don't like the looks of those lids. There could be a pin hole where the lid "pitched".


----------



## Soupmaker

mary said:


> Makes me think twice about buying those Kerrs that are on sale. A lot of work goes into canning for them to be selling inferior lids!


You guys act like there is a diference betwteen brands. 

Ball/kerr/golden harvest are all the same.

Those lids have the same wording on them as my ball lids.

Looks to me like you put the rings on a with a pipe wrench. I have had a few kink before. It's not a problem as long as it is sealed when you take the ring off.


----------



## wanda1950

I had something similar years ago to a whole canner of green beans. I don't think they sealed. I'd be afraid of them. I think everyone's right--reprocess or freeze! And get your money back. I'm sorry for all your lost work & time.


----------



## dinytcb

I had one jar in a run of pineapple do that. I thought maybe I had overfilled it. The jar did seal, but I put in the fridge and will eat it soon.


----------



## cwgrl23

Had close to a dozen pickles end up with lids like that. Don't know why either. The only difference was that they were the lids that came with the new jars that I had to buy. The plain lids in a box didn't do that as far as I know. As far as for putting the rings on too tight, some I did. Some my mom tightened. I tightened more then she did and we both got kinks.

Some sealed but I put in fridge anyways. Some I just reprocessed. 

Carrie in SD


----------



## CarolT

Answers to Common Questions About Home Canning, Freezing and Making Jams, Salsa, Pickles and More!

"What causes lids to buckle?

Putting screw bands on so tightly that air can hardly escape from jars during processing. The buildup of pressure inside jars causes lids to buckle. Screw bands should be tightened firmly, by hand. Do not use a jar wrench to tighten screw bands."

You may have overdone it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I had a batch of " Better homes and Gardens" lids do that., Recently. I attribituted it to inferior materials....... Kerr or Ball should hold up. Those are Peaches you are procesing, right? As long, As you did not over tighten the bands.....this should not have happened.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Are you guys reading your canning guides? This is covered in the Ball Book, and is covered in the manual that came with the canner.


----------



## blynn

I had that happen with a jar of saurkraut this year, it looked just a bit off so I stuck it in the fridge after it had cooled instead of on the shelf with the others. I think I may have either overpacked the jar or over tightened the lid.


----------



## RondaW

mary said:


> I still don't like it. Is there a number on the box for calling the manufacturer? I believe that I would. They need to know this is happening.


I just had this happen to two quarts of canned potatoes. I immediately replaced the lids and bands and am reprocessing them right now. These were Ball lids. I've never had this happen before.


----------

